# Question about Mp3 downloads on Amazon and similar sites



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Now, I know Itunes doesn't let you download pieces or songs you bought a second time, so if your computer crashes and you didn't back it up somewhere else you're pretty much screwed.

What about buying Mp3 downloads on Amazon? Will it remember that you bought that song and let you put it back into your Itunes if your computer crashes or you have to buy a new one? Or are you screwed in this case too?


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

I think I remember reading somewhere that MP3 purchases from Amazon can be stored in their Cloud? - Not 100% sure if you have to pay for the cloud storage though? I think you can have some free storage up to a certain limit?
Hopefully someone who is definetely in the know will answer!


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

Actually, Violadude, iTunes has (or had) a 'one time' restoration of all purchases when downloads are lost in a crash. You should call them and speak to them personally. This is what i did and I retrieved over 100 downloads. This was only about a year ago. Good luck, hope you haven't had a major loss!
Oh, and what of the Hindemith Viola works are indispensable in your opine? Thanks!



violadude said:


> Now, I know Itunes doesn't let you download pieces or songs you bought a second time, so if your computer crashes and you didn't back it up somewhere else you're pretty much screwed.
> 
> What about buying Mp3 downloads on Amazon? Will it remember that you bought that song and let you put it back into your Itunes if your computer crashes or you have to buy a new one? Or are you screwed in this case too?


----------

